# My Den.collection



## iwillard (Nov 27, 2013)

Bit long and it seems getting longer...:rollhappy:

aggregatum
alaticaulinum
amboinense
antenatum
aphyllum
batanense (equitans)
bellatulum
bracteosum
chrystyanum
chrysotoxum
crumenatum
cucumerinum "Dockrillia" (threatens to die any minute!)
cuthbertsonii
glomeratum
hellwigianum
hymenanthum
jonesii
kingianum (5 various colors)
lamyaiae
lawesii
loddigesii
macrophyllum
moniliforme
munificum
peguanum
rigidum "Dockrillia"
sanguinolentum
smilliae
speciosum
spectabile
tetragonum
thyrsiflorum
unicum
vexillarius
victoria-reginae
wasselii "Dockrillia"
woodsii

There are several hybrids as well.


----------



## bullsie (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 27, 2013)

That is an impressive Dendrobium collection you have there!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2013)

OMG, I only have 2. This group of plants confuses me!


----------



## Trithor (Nov 27, 2013)

This list frightens me, I don't even recognize half the names, now the pictures?


----------



## iwillard (Nov 27, 2013)

Trithor said:


> This list frightens me, I don't even recognize half the names, now the pictures?



Did I hear pictures? :wink:

We are getting ready for "Thanksgiving" family gathering,as soon as it's over,beware!


----------



## sweaver24 (Nov 28, 2013)

Good amount of diversity on your list. What variety of speciosum do you have? I've got a few plants of that species, and they're tough as nails. Have you tried Den. anosmum? The plant stems, at up to 4 feet long and pendant, are rather ungainly, but the strong raspberry scent of the blooms is fantastic. I too would like to see some pics when you get a chance.

Steve


----------



## iwillard (Nov 28, 2013)

sweaver24 said:


> Good amount of diversity on your list. What variety of speciosum do you have? I've got a few plants of that species, and they're tough as nails. Have you tried Den. anosmum? The plant stems, at up to 4 feet long and pendant, are rather ungainly, but the strong raspberry scent of the blooms is fantastic. I too would like to see some pics when you get a chance.
> 
> Steve



Steve,

Just a plain ol'speciosum and spec/kingi "Snowball",both are beginning to bud.
I had a nice size anosmum until my kittens sneaked into the GH,found it in a miserably shredded situation and saw no reason to revive it. It is on my list to "acquire" one soon.

PS: started to put some pictures under non-slipper photos.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2013)

Dendrobium is such a varied genus, ranging from tiny to gigantic. You have a very nice start.


----------



## iwillard (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you, SlipperFan!

Got few of those gigantic types too and yes they love taking over.


----------



## iwillard (Dec 4, 2013)

*Cyber Monday!*

That was quite tempting and prices were slashed any which way at Andy's Orchids,so I shopped and shopped as if I have the space.
Latest additions of Den.'s will be arriving on Friday.


----------



## limuhead (Dec 4, 2013)

iwillard said:


> Steve,
> 
> Just a plain ol'speciosum and spec/kingi "Snowball",both are beginning to bud.
> I had a nice size anosmum until my kittens sneaked into the GH,found it in a miserably shredded situation and saw no reason to revive it. It is on my list to "acquire" one soon.
> ...



I have one to spare if you want to do a trade. I think I have a hundred or so. PM me if you want one, I have some nice ones that have been colchicine treated as well...
Fred


----------



## iwillard (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Fred,

Sorry it took a long while to get back to the forums,first we got iced up to lose all power then just as I thought things were getting back to normal,lost a good friend quite unexpectedly and we all had to pitch in to pick up the pieces.
We'' PM you soon. thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear the bad news. RIP and condolences.


----------



## iwillard (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you,Eric! 

She will missed by many people as she was a kindhearted woman who rescued abused horses and discarded dogs giving them best care possible.


----------

